# Me and Doc Brown



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

There was a BACK TO THE FUTURE reunion a few months back, and I was fortunate enough to meet some of the cast, and the one and only Christopher Lloyd. 

...and yes, I realize I look like a star-strucked zilch--but it's DOC BROWN!!! That was heavy...


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Uh oh.  We have a photo of you now.  You know what this means... you're fair game now on the Davids thread!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Uh oh. We have a photo of you now. You know what this means... you're fair game now on the Davids thread!


 

Yep. Only fair.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

He's starring as Willie Loman in Death of Saleman somewhere now.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> Yep. Only fair.


Wow. You really DID meet Doc Brown!


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

LOL. Both the pictures on this thread are filled to brimming with awesome. Very cool.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Wow. You really DID meet Doc Brown!


 

Truth be told, I was supposed to be Marty... THEN they went to Eric Stoltz. And then to Michael J. Fox. Just goes to show how terrible I must've been.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

That is the coolest thing.  I think Christopher Lloyd is totally awesome.  You're so lucky!  

Vicki


----------

